# A single brewing method



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*Which brewing method could you stick to for the rest of the year?*​
Aeropress36.67%Chemex48.89%Espresso2453.33%French Press48.89%Hario V60 / Abid Clever / Melitta Cone (pourover)715.56%mypressi TWIST12.22%Siphon12.22%other (explain below)12.22%


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you could only drink coffee made by a single brewing method from now until the end of the year, what would you choose?


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

Given the choice on the drink alone it's Syphon. If it were including the work in brewing then Aeropress, coz I've not always got time for the Syphon


----------



## James Hoffmann (Jul 24, 2008)

Cloth dripper - love the mouthfeel and clarity of the brews. Best of all worlds!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I loved the Woodneck at Penny University and will be placing an order for one soon

Stunning clarity


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh... I didn't think of the woodneck because I don't own one, nor drink it regularly to have a firm grasp of my preference regarding it...

This may start an itch...


----------



## Richard (Dec 19, 2008)

Clever dripper. So easy and so tasty.


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Intresting - why has the mypressi TWIST been included separately to Espresso and but not the Handpresso?


----------



## jeffkarsondo (Jan 12, 2011)

French Press.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

I voted for the chemex purely as my favorite taste but I usually use the aeropress at work for ease of use but most of the time its milk based espresso. Hows that for making my mind up?

Gaz


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I think it would have to be espresso for me if there was a convenient way to make it at work, but failing that I guess maybe a small chemex if it was just for me or a v60?


----------

